# State Pension how much do I get if any?



## MichaelM. (1 Jan 2017)

Hello,
I am wondering about the Irish State Pension.
I know that there might be changes to the system in near fututure, but how would my situation be at present with the following record.
I am non-national EU citizen living in Irl.
I have about 15 years worked in another EU country before I moved to Ireland. I am 57 now.
1995/96- 26J9 Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 0 Crediteted Contrib. 0
1996/97-46A9 Credited Contributions 6 Reckonable Paid Contributions 46 Crediteted Contrib. 6
1997/98-48A Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 48 Crediteted Contrib. 0
1998/99 Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 0 Crediteted Contrib. 0
1999/00 Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 0 Crediteted Contrib. 0
2000/01 Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 0 Crediteted Contrib. 0
2001 Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 0 Crediteted Contrib. 0
2002 52S Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 52  Crediteted Contrib. 0
2003 52S Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 52  Crediteted Contrib. 0
2004  Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 0  Crediteted Contrib. 0
2005  Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 0 Crediteted Contrib. 0
2006 52S Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 52  Crediteted Contrib. 0
2007 52S Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 52  Crediteted Contrib. 0
2008 52S Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 52  Crediteted Contrib. 0
200952v4 52S Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 52  Crediteted Contrib. 0
2010 52v4  Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 52  Crediteted Contrib. 0
2011 52v4  Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 52  Crediteted Contrib. 0
2012 52v4  Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 52  Crediteted Contrib. 0
2013 52S 24A  Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 52  Crediteted Contrib. 0
2014 52A Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 52  Crediteted Contrib. 0
2015 52A Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 52  Crediteted Contrib. 0
2016 52A Credited Contributions 0 Reckonable Paid Contributions 52  Crediteted Contrib. 0

I am not sure what happend between 1998 and 2001 where I was on a back to work scheme which allowed me to become self employed with some support fro the Dep. of social protaction.

I would be very grateful if anybody could shed some light onto this!


----------



## Monbretia (1 Jan 2017)

Call into a Citizens Information office with all that info and they will work it out for you.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Jan 2017)

Hi MichaelM.

Welcome to AAM.

You could also contact Social Protection in Sligo and ask their opinion.


----------



## Gervan (1 Jan 2017)

If you were born on or after 1 January 1955 the minimum qualifying State pension age will be 67.
If you were born on or after 1 January 1961 the minimum qualifying State pension age will be 68.
So your retirement age will be 67, per current rules, in 2026.

Currently the contributory State Pension is calculated from the year you started paying Prsi (95/6), and averaged over the period until the end of tax year before you reach retirement age (2025).
Per your record above you have 796 contributions so far, over 22 years.  That's an average now of 36 per year.
If you continue to have 52 contributions per year to the end of 2025 you would have 1264 contributions over 31 years, an average of 40.8. Current rates of payment would be €228.70 per week.

If you were on a back-to-work scheme between 1998 and 2001, there could be credited contributions which have been missed. Is the record possibly faulty in 2004/5? If you were working those years you should write back to the department with whatever details you have.

Depending on the rules of the other country you worked in for 15 years, you may be due a pension from there, or the two records may have to be combined.
As you said, there are proposals to change the calculation here, with a full pension being awarded for 30 years Prsi contributions, and a pro-rata system for lesser periods worked. 
We can't see into the future, but your position under either current rules or proposals would seem comfortable.


----------



## MichaelM. (2 Jan 2017)

Thank you very much for all the answers.
I will contact the Department in Buncrana and ask for the missing records.


----------



## babyblackie (2 Jan 2017)

Gervan wou


Gervan said:


> If you were born on or after 1 January 1955 the minimum qualifying State pension age will be 67.
> If you were born on or after 1 January 1961 the minimum qualifying State pension age will be 68.
> So your retirement age will be 67, per current rules, in 2026.
> 
> ...



Gervan, would I be correct in saying that this contributory pension would at the moment be means tested when it comes to get the OAP or does this figure represent MichaelM's full pension amount.


----------



## Gervan (2 Jan 2017)

babyblackie, contributory state pension isn't means tested. 
If the OP was claiming extra for a qualifying spouse, there would be a means test of her income.


----------



## Jim2007 (22 Apr 2017)

Gervan said:


> So your retirement age will be 67, per current rules, in 2026.



The OP should apply to the Irish office at this age or the retirement age of the EU/EEA country where he has made the 15 years contributions, if earlier, to maximize the final pension determination.


----------

